

I found six late 80's Sysadmin posters in storage while at work - jpatokal
http://imgur.com/gallery/y6udh

======
argimenes
These are fantastic, what a great find! I can just imagine these on the wall
of Flynn's office at Encom in 'Tron' ...

------
MichaelCrawford
Apple Computer employee propaganda: "Many of our competitors dine at the same
fine restaurants we do."

